

[Please review]Our small twitter app - shabda
http://dmplusplus.com/

======
apgwoz
> Send direct message to users not following you

But, they still have to follow you.

> Receive direct messages from users without having them to litter into your
> timeline

It doesn't litter my timeline. In fact, I've never seen a direct message on my
timeline. It gets emailed to me, and shows up in the "Direct messages" tab.

> Decide who you want to receive direct messages from

Don't I do this already by just not following them?

Not seeing a use for it, sorry.

~~~
mileszs
I don't think you fully understood what this thing is. (I'm not affiliated, I
just feel the overwhelming urge to clarify.)

They don't have to follow _you_. They do have to follow @dmpp. (I think this
may be what you said. "You" seemed ambiguous. Sorry.)

No, direct messages are not in your timeline, but if you want to direct
message someone, the rest of their tweets _will_ have to be in your timeline.
Using this service, you could direct message some people without following
them, hence their tweets not littering your timeline.

Yes, you do decide who you receive direct messages from already. In context,
that sentence meant "now that you've opened yourself up to direct messages
from people you are not following, we do actually offer some level of control
over what direct messages you receive."

I haven't decided yet whether this is useful to me personally or not.
Nonetheless, I find it clever.

~~~
apgwoz
I guess I just read it literally as opposed to thinking about it. Personally,
I've never had the need to direct message someone who I'm not following. I
_guess_ there's probably an example I could come up with in where I wanted to
DM someone that wasn't following me...

~~~
scorpion032
Think of it something like this.

"U can now receive DMs from people you have @replied sometime, even tho' you
dont follow them anymore."

The above represents the default behavior, however, U could modify access to
be able to receive DM from anybody/only followers

------
parterburn
Scoble follows everyone and hates DMs, so that's a bad example. I like the
idea of trying to break through DM access levels, but this doesn't seem like
the ideal solution. I can't imagine enough people following @dmpp to make this
work across the board...just seems like _another_ service to monitor.

~~~
scorpion032
Actually, Scoble follows everyone _because_he_can_receive_DMs_ from them. Now,
all he has to do is to follow @dmpp.

------
azharcs
It looks like this app is actually solving a small problem people have on
twitter. I don't actually use dm's on twitter(unless really necessary), so
this app would be of little use to me.

Also i am seeing a small percentage of people using twitter as their mail id.
As twitter grows more and more, there might be more people sending dm's to
people who are not following them back. Also there are a bunch of purists on
twitter who follow people whom they really know well to keep their timeline
clean, it would be useful for them.

------
danielrhammond
One thing regardless of your apps utility. The logo on the top has color
profile information in it and thus does not display correctly on mac computers
with safari meaning it does not match the background.

I see a lot of startups make this mistake. Here's a quick post i wrote about
it back in March with screens explaining what i mean:
[http://danielrhammond.com/post/29596079/dont-embed-color-
pro...](http://danielrhammond.com/post/29596079/dont-embed-color-profile)

~~~
callahad
Speaking of the logo, that little bird looks a lot like the [Twitterrific
icon][1]. Especially in [sm12.jpg][2]. Do you have permission to use that
icon?

[1]: <http://iconfactory.com/software/twitterrific/> [2]:
<http://dmplusplus.com/images/sm12.jpg>

~~~
scorpion032
I have specifically verified it from the designer, we do have rights to use
all the images that have been used.

------
braindead_in
In the para 'Using twitter and @dmpp: (new, intelligent way!)' the @dmpp links
lead to a 404 not found.

------
Tichy
I think the proposed benefits are to subtle. The only possible benefit I see
is the access levels.

------
jackowayed
there's a reason why you can't just dm anyone.

Your spam filter better be perfect, which it's not, or else people are going
to fetch your whole followers list and dm everyone on it spam.

------
pclark
what this tweet said (ironically on your site) bottom line:
<http://snapplr.com/p81m>

